# Maharlika Kuntaw



## kuntawguro

There are so many different versions of Filipino martial arts, some stick based, some empty hands based and even some that are considered full spectrum.  Maharlika Kuntaw has been chided as a Karate like art and even called offensive to the Filipino culture because of the use of "Maharlika" as it's main description. I'd like the chance to defend and explain the art to those who are interested.
 Guro "Buzz" Smith


----------



## Guro Harold

kuntawguro said:


> There are so many different versions of Filipino martial arts, some stick based, some empty hands based and even some that are considered full spectrum. Maharlika Kuntaw has been chided as a Karate like art and even called offensive to the Filipino culture because of the use of "Maharlika" as it's main description. I'd like the chance to defend and explain the art to those who are interested.
> Guro "Buzz" Smith


Hi Guro Smith,

Thanks for your post!

Please consider sharing about your art more so than having to defend it. MT is a portal to "Friendly Discussion" regarding the martial arts.

Best regards,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## kuntawguro

Sorry, it is a force of habit. I have had to endure Filipinos attacking my sincerity, lineage, and authorization to use the Maharlika handle so much , it has become a habit to start on the defensive.


----------



## tellner

Hey Buzz! Hope to see you at Chuck's next Gathering.


----------



## kuntawguro

Hi, I am going to try and make this gathering a tradition. I have always had fun and made new friends there. Too bad not many other people  have the opportunity to  attend it. Some mighty strange things have happened the past 2  gatherings.
 Ask Mushdaq  or Carl he he


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Hey Buzz,

So that everyone knows Buzz or Brian Smith is a long, long time Filipino martial artist located up in Traverse City, Michigan.  He runs one of the finest Filipino martial arts schools in our state and is an exceptional martial artist who has produced some very fine practitioners.  Some of these are on this board, ie. Matt Lamphere and Bill Bednarick.  

Buzz why don't you give us a short breakdown on your version of Maharlika Kuntaw.  We have many FMA's practitioners that would love to
hear about your art and your experience.


----------



## kuntawguro

Well, here goes- I started my martial arts training as a dummy for a soldier home on leave during the Viet Nam war. He practiced on the beach just down the road from my house. After being thrown and kicked and introduced to the sand  for weeks, I was hooked. I started training in Tae Kwon Do while in the military and upon arriving in the Philippines as my overseas port I went looking for another Tae Kwon Do school. I found none. So , I started training in Kyo Kushin Kai on the base. Not to long afterwards I was exposed to the Filipino arts- this was early 1970. I started training in Maharlika Kuntaw under GM Carlito Lanada. For the next 3 1/2 years I trained whenever I could being distracted by my military duty of taking care of the seventh fleet, supplies, repairs, and maint on  equipment. 

 I earned my black belt in Kuntaw  in 1973 and not to long after that I was discharged from the military and headed home to Gaylord Michigan. When I got home i went looking for the Filipino arts- i found none.  I used to work out in my side yard drawing the attention of all the neighborhood kids. Soon i was teaching at the local community center , then at the High School as  scheduled adult class. In 1977 I organized the AMKA  ( American Maharlika Kuntaw Association) I opened the AMKA school and  started to compete in local tournaments. I made contact with GM Remy Presas and was invited many times to  tour with him and give  seminars and demonstrations throughout the  East and Midwest. Unfortunately- i was married and could not just up and run to Philadelphia or Columbus. 

Now, I know this strikes  revulsion in many FMA practitioners but, I was trying to get the art recognized in an area that had never heard of Filipino Martial arts. This is where i was getting my students and my exposure. I'd kick butt, take names, and get newspaper exposure. In 1980 I went thru a divorce and put both of my feet firmly into competition. By chance, I met Andy Johnson, a TKD black belt from Traverse City. He invited me to come to Traverse City and share the art.  This led to Kuntaw being accepted as a physical education credit course in 1982 at Northwestern Michigan College. From what i was led to believe- this is the first FMA recognized as a credit course in the US. I continued my search for  Filipino arts and went out to California. I trained with GM Sam Tendencia, Guro Dan Inosanto , and Guro Rene Latosa as well as Mike Replogle of Modern Arnis.  I was finally able to re establish ties with GM Lanada and was appointed US Director and Canadian of  KUNTAW ng Pilipinas.

I was invited to share the art in Japan at the 25th anniversary of the Seibukan Dojo in Nobeoka. I toured Japan with the JKA  teams from Italy, Germany, Canada and the US. (the only non Karate person on the team) We put on demos and appeared in the Japanese media both in print and on TV. We were given medals for promoting the way of BUDO on japanese TV. 

 I have been very active in the Martial arts scene in Ontario and in Michigan. I was  a number one rated competitor for 5 years straight taking the Grand Master title of the Can Am circuit for  those 5 years. That means I was the top competitor in forms , weapons, and fighting. 
 Now , remember, there are no Filipino tourneys or schools yet in Michigan , besides a modern Arnis school in Flint 3 1/2 hours away.

Apperently in 1975 the art of Maharlika Kuntaw went thru some drastic changes turning it into a more Karate like style. I subscribe to the tenants and ideology of the pre'75 art. It is very similar to that of Uncle Bill's. The noted differences is the fact that kicks were pushed- that is- try to kick the ceiling, the floor then becomes very easy. So there is more of a hard soft version of Kuntao- I was originally taught that Kuntaw was a Filipino hybred of Kuntao, now it seems they push the Filipino only aspect- even tho it is taught as tho it is TKD. It is no longer dance like or fluid. I think that is because it is easier to teach people the hard styles. I ,for one, hate to see a system changed to better make money or to become commercialized. So, I have kept the things that first attracted me to the art. In doing so I am the proverbial black sheep of the system. I cannot go any higher in rank (as if that really mattered) and was once told to refrain from using the Kuntaw moniker. This is strange to me as newspaper articles and photos of me adorned GM Lanada's office. He once told me and my students that I was the number 1 practitioner of the art in the US. I was even awarded the US and Canadian Directorship positions, and awarded a 5 th degree Black Belt. The reason given for the change in the art was to better compete in the Asian Games (karate tournament functions in SE Asia). Seems to me, I have done quite well using the OLD system (983 trophies and awards from the Michigan and Can Am Karate circuits). What is the adadge?- to thine own self be true.

The idea of tournament competition has brought me many students and has given tons of exposure to the Filipino arts  in my area. By seeing my students and i compete , we have been asked for many seminars. We are not allowed to do our art at competitons being restricted to punching and kicking only.
We adapt- It's like going to a target range and being given a 9mm and all you bring is .38 ammo, but, we do quite welll hitting them with the gun.

We score the highest in forms , weapons , weapons sparring,and self defence. We do poorly on the fighting divisions as we are trained to grapple, trap, and sweep our opponents. Gets us disqualified a lot. I have attended many seminars with Guro Dan and other Filipino Martial artists. At one point GM  Leo Gaje and Erwin Ballarta stayed with me and put on several seminars for my group.

 I feel that I have fulfilled my charge by GM Lanada to propagate and promote the art of Kuntaw. At this stage of tthe game I am no longer affiliated with the International Kuntaw Federation because I have chosen not to  promote the karate like aspects that are being pushed by the Kuntaw ng Pilipinas organization. I have been disowned and been called man outlaw. Hmm, sounds strange that I am not a true Kuntawista when Iam the one who is promoting a Filipino based rather than Karate based art.

 Those who know me, know what I stand for. Those who have trained with me- know of my ability. Those who don't know me , need only ask for references or do a search on the internet. I am getting up there in years , but still  jump in with both feet when it comes to training and passing the art. At 55  I was still competing against 22 year olds and beating them in competition at their own game.

Need more? Ask---------


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Here is a nice Kuntaw Montage from Buzz's group. 

Kuntaw Montage 

This was done by Matt Lamphere of: http://www.defensecraft.com/index.html
(who is a student of Brian "Buzz" Smith)


----------



## darkavenger

Buzz is a first rate instructor and an excellent martial artist.  I've been pretty lucky to train under him as long as I have (and still do) his instruction and encouragement to absorb, adapt and improvise valid concepts has been invaluable.  

What I like most about the art is the accepting nature that allows a practitioner to develop as an individual artist. Some folks like to focus on the sport competition aspects while others of us tend to lean more toward the tactical.  The solid foundation that you recieve as a practitioner allows you to develop personalized skills and discern your own path.

The system is an open fusion of many different disciplines: Kali, Arnis, Sikaran, Pentjak Silat, Shaolin Ssu Kempo, ... among others. This combination provides a well rounded approach to the different ranges and  methods of engagement.

It blends real nice with a lot of the Natural Spirit International material that I am working with currently under Datu Worden.

If anyone is interested in more content please check the Defense Craft website frequently for more video examples of this blend of Kuntaw. www.defensecraft.com

We add content as often as we can (when we're not working on other video projects)

-Matt

Train hard ... and often.


----------



## Carol

Good stuff, Guro Smith!  

I'm just curious, do you ever work your way over towards New England or are you primarily working out of Michigan?


----------



## DanJuanDeSiga

kuntawguro said:


> Sorry, it is a force of habit. I have had to endure Filipinos attacking my sincerity, lineage, and authorization to use the Maharlika handle so much , it has become a habit to start on the defensive.



Screw them! This Flip is here to back you up. I dig what you got going for the martial arts. Most of my own fellow countrymen don't even know baston, olisi, or yantok even if it came out of their asses all because they'll get made fun of by other fellow Flips for practicing what they call a "savage" fighting art(FMA).

 Outside of the PI, the FMAs get more respect and appreciation. So anyone of those suckers from back home[ and I do mean those that don't even practice FMA like Gaje, or the late greats... Sulite, Mang Ben Lema, GM Illustrisimo -etc.] don't even know what they're talking about most of the time all because a non-Filipino is teaching their native art that they won't even look twice at.


----------



## DanJuanDeSiga

Before any of you take it out of context, I'm going to correct this.



DanJuanDeSiga said:


> Outside of the PI, the FMAs get more respect and appreciation. So anyone of those suckers from back home
> 
> [ and I do mean those that don't even practice FMA like Gaje, or the late greats... Sulite, Mang Ben Lema, GM Illustrisimo -etc.]
> 
> don't even know what they're talking about most of the time all because a non-Filipino is teaching their native art that they won't even look twice at.



the CORRECTION: [ and I do mean those back in the PI that don't even  appreciate their own native skills, and so few are wise to practice FMA like Gaje, or the late greats... Sulite, Mang Ben Lema, GM Illustrisimo -etc.]


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Glad to have you on MT Buzz.  I only really dabble in the FMA, but am looking forward to learing more about your art.

Jeff


----------



## kuntawguro

I go where evr I am asked to go. I have tried a couple of times to set up a seminar in  PA and NH, but  the promoters never followed thru. I would love to share the art there.



Carol Kaur said:


> Good stuff, Guro Smith!
> 
> I'm just curious, do you ever work your way over towards New England or are you primarily working out of Michigan?


----------



## kuntawguro

darkavenger said:


> Buzz is a first rate instructor and an excellent martial artist.  I've been pretty lucky to train under him as long as I have (and still do) his instruction and encouragement to absorb, adapt and improvise valid concepts has been invaluable.
> 
> What I like most about the art is the accepting nature that allows a practitioner to develop as an individual artist. Some folks like to focus on the sport competition aspects while others of us tend to lean more toward the tactical.  The solid foundation that you recieve as a practitioner allows you to develop personalized skills and discern your own path.
> 
> The system is an open fusion of many different disciplines: Kali, Arnis, Sikaran, Pentjak Silat, Shaolin Ssu Kempo, ... among others. This combination provides a well rounded approach to the different ranges and  methods of engagement.
> 
> It blends real nice with a lot of the Natural Spirit International material that I am working with currently under Datu Worden.
> 
> If anyone is interested in more content please check the Defense Craft website frequently for more video examples of this blend of Kuntaw. www.defensecraft.com
> 
> We add content as often as we can (when we're not working on other video projects)
> 
> -Matt
> 
> Train hard ... and often.


Face it Matt- you are an FMA junkie- glad I was your first pusher.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

darkavenger said:


> Buzz is a first rate instructor and an excellent martial artist. I've been pretty lucky to train under him as long as I have (and still do) his instruction and encouragement to absorb, adapt and improvise valid concepts has been invaluable.
> 
> What I like most about the art is the accepting nature that allows a practitioner to develop as an individual artist. Some folks like to focus on the sport competition aspects while others of us tend to lean more toward the tactical. The solid foundation that you recieve as a practitioner allows you to develop personalized skills and discern your own path.
> 
> The system is an open fusion of many different disciplines: Kali, Arnis, Sikaran, Pentjak Silat, Shaolin Ssu Kempo, ... among others. This combination provides a well rounded approach to the different ranges and methods of engagement.
> 
> It blends real nice with a lot of the Natural Spirit International material that I am working with currently under Datu Worden.
> 
> If anyone is interested in more content please check the Defense Craft website frequently for more video examples of this blend of Kuntaw. www.defensecraft.com
> 
> We add content as often as we can (when we're not working on other video projects)
> 
> -Matt
> 
> Train hard ... and often.


 
Hey Matt,

Glad you stopped by.  Maybe you could go to the meet and greet forum and introduce yourself.  Matt trains under Buzz and also under Datu Kelly Worden and is a fantastic practitioner of the arts himself.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

DanJuanDeSiga said:


> Before any of you take it out of context, I'm going to correct this.
> 
> 
> 
> the CORRECTION: [ and I do mean those back in the PI that don't even appreciate their own native skills, and so few are wise to practice FMA like Gaje, or the late greats... Sulite, Mang Ben Lema, GM Illustrisimo -etc.]


 
Hey Daniel thanks for the correction but I think we got the gist of what you were saying.  Thanks again.


----------



## kuntawguro

DanJuanDeSiga said:


> Screw them! This Flip is here to back you up. I dig what you got going for the martial arts. Most of my own fellow countrymen don't even know baston, olisi, or yantok even if it came out of their asses all because they'll get made fun of by other fellow Flips for practicing what they call a "savage" fighting art(FMA).
> 
> Outside of the PI, the FMAs get more respect and appreciation. So anyone of those suckers from back home[ and I do mean those that don't even practice FMA like Gaje, or the late greats... Sulite, Mang Ben Lema, GM Illustrisimo -etc.] don't even know what they're talking about most of the time all because a non-Filipino is teaching their native art that they won't even look twice at.




Salamat Po Dan,  I have always wondered why Filipinos generally seek out foreign arts  rather than embracing their own. I am glad I was introduced to this and other FMA over the years and I too am an FMA junkie. I am hooked. 

Thanks for watching my back - he he
(walk softly and carry a bag full of yantok)


----------



## DanJuanDeSiga

I am all about getting the FMAs under the spotlight and there needs to be more people like you around Buzz.


----------



## kuntawguro

I have a good group of guys who are like sponges. They are encouraged to go looking and create/alter/ diversify- that's how it gets good.


----------



## kuntawguro

Brian V. asked me to expound on this- so I will, stop me if I get  sidetracked.

 In Kuntaw there is a formula in any exchange of blows orin any  confrontation
 1. Remove- This means remove yourself from danger by leaving or by removing possible targets by turning or getting  little.
2. Control- This part covers controlling what your opponent can do or limiting his ability.
3. Counter-  Provide a follow back or complimentary  move or attack that gets the job done with the least amount of commitment
4. Reset- Get ready to do this all over in case your attack/counter missed it's mark or wasn't enough.


Let's put this formula in perspective.
 You are in a room and someone comes in waving a gun, find an exit or something to  get behind where he can't see you.
Second- the more substance or attributes you can put between the bullet and you is good. If  he fires and goes to reload- grab the opportunity to escape or subdue.
If you fail- find a door or someone you can use as a shield! he he

 Now, in a fighting situation-  our art has a  creed- the fight you have to fight -you lose. To the macho guys out there , this simply means you failed to use your most important weapon- your mind. To  leave, avoid,negociate or to defuse the situation.  The control is putting yourself in a sideways or 45 degree position to limit the targets that are available to your opponent or even to position yourself to your opponent's outside ranges.


Questions?


----------



## kuntawguro

Hi Todd


----------



## kuntawguro

While most Filipino stick arts employ a 12 striking pattern- Maharlika  Kuntaw uses an 8 angle pattern.  

Angle 1 & 2 do0wnward figure 8
angles 3&4 side to side horizonal strike
angles 5 & 6 upward figure 8
angle 7 & 8 Up and down  strikes

Thrusts are  under hand, over hand, and back hand. The targets don't matter. Stike/angle # 1 could be to  shoulder or elbow or knee
 Strike/ angle 3 could be to head, knee, shoulder, ankle

 This pattern flows from one strike to the other. It also  mirrors the emblem for the art as in my avitar


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Hey Buzz what are some of the differances between your brand of Kuntaw and some other FMA's?


----------



## kuntawguro

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Buzz what are some of the differances between your brand of Kuntaw and some other FMA's?



I have only touched on a few other Filipino arts, but what I have seen they  tend to go toe to toe where Kuntaw tends to get off the tracks and instead of treating the sticks ( yantok) as sticks, we tend to use them more as a sword or knife. Dis arms are  not stick directed but more into  arm and wrist control. We don't use force on force defenses , but, rather use redirectional techniques.

 There are some FMA  that are similar to us, but I haven't seen that many non basic techniques to form an opinion.  You have to realize- I live way up here in the sticks. He he.   Of note tho- we do not  do a lot of largo  spins and twirls attacking at the hands , there may be one hand strike and we progress to the body. There are no abanico/ abaniko strikes- only parries.
 Another difference that I have seen  is that  there are different  techniques for hand, knife, and stick where as in Kuntaw the techniques for hand are the same for the sibat, which are the same for the yantok, which are the same for a grab. Kuntaw is a sword shield art (bugtongan) so there are a  lot of single stick stuff and not a lot of double stick stuff. Bugtongan is also a word for trickery or to puzzle. So we do a lot of misdirection  and false attacks to lure our opponents. Just  a simple comparision.  The more I look at this- the harder it is for me to put in to words how we differ. 
As I have said earlier, Kuntaw took an alternate route  in the late seventies being made more karate-like. I was in the Philippines in the beginning of this transition and was exposed to both varieties of the art. I was in TKD before i started  Kuntaw and already had a kicking back ground. They were expanding the kicking arsenal at that time- so I was caught up into that as well. KICK THE CEILING, the floor is easy mentality. I still subscribe to that  , even tho most kicks are directed below the waist.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

kuntawguro said:


> I have only touched on a few other Filipino arts, but what I have seen they tend to go toe to toe where Kuntaw tends to get off the tracks and instead of treating the sticks ( yantok) as sticks, we tend to use them more as a sword or knife. Dis arms are not stick directed but more into arm and wrist control. We don't use force on force defenses , but, rather use redirectional techniques.
> 
> There are some FMA that are similar to us, but I haven't seen that many non basic techniques to form an opinion. You have to realize- I live way up here in the sticks. He he. Of note tho- we do not do a lot of largo spins and twirls attacking at the hands , there may be one hand strike and we progress to the body. There are no abanico/ abaniko strikes- only parries.
> Another difference that I have seen is that there are different techniques for hand, knife, and stick where as in Kuntaw the techniques for hand are the same for the sibat, which are the same for the yantok, which are the same for a grab. Kuntaw is a sword shield art (bugtongan) so there are a lot of single stick stuff and not a lot of double stick stuff. Bugtongan is also a word for trickery or to puzzle. So we do a lot of misdirection and false attacks to lure our opponents. Just a simple comparision. The more I look at this- the harder it is for me to put in to words how we differ.
> As I have said earlier, Kuntaw took an alternate route in the late seventies being made more karate-like. I was in the Philippines in the beginning of this transition and was exposed to both varieties of the art. I was in TKD before i started Kuntaw and already had a kicking back ground. They were expanding the kicking arsenal at that time- so I was caught up into that as well. KICK THE CEILING, the floor is easy mentality. I still subscribe to that , even tho most kicks are directed below the waist.


 
Great post Buzz!  It is interesting to not that the Kuntaw you taught is a sword/shield art. (bugtongan)  That is cool!


----------



## kuntawguro

I have been involved with Modern Arnis,  Pekiti Tersia Kali, JKD, Lameco Arnis, and LaTosa Arnis. These all share similar  techniques and attributes but they all differ in other ways. I could spend hours picking them apart and putting them back together.  But, that would serve no purpose. They  are like all FMA - they compliment each other. Tho some of their ways of handling  attacks and counters are outside of the formulas of Kuntaw. They still work very effectively.

The sword and shield arts are set up for a different mindset. Almost along the same lines as the live hand post you set up. In Bugtongan , the  lead hand is a  distraction, trap,  hook, and an alternative weapon rather than  just another stick to twirl.
 Again, this art is based around the sword and shield, generally, the weapon is hidden behind the shield.


----------



## Bill Bednarick

Hey Buzz what about the other concepts of Kuntaw?


----------



## kuntawguro

What other concepts? (shhhhhh, we don't want to give away all our secrets do we?)







 Let them buy the book ( he he)


----------



## kuntawguro

Maharlika denotes royalty or  upper class according to many Filipnos who have contacted me. It is not supposed to be put together with anything that is not inherantly  top notch Pilipino.  When I left the Philippines in 1973 i was given a charge by  GM Lanada to promote and propagate the art of Maharlika Kuntaw in the US. So, I guess i was given the right to use the  name Maharlika by the one who was authorized by President Marcos in the Philippines. I was told that Maharlika meant free or Royal people to denote those who lived in the Philippines were unto themselve free to  choose and free from harness or being ruled. Kuntaw meant  hand way or art. Now I guess it means sacred fist. What ever the denotation- it is a fighting art from the  Philippines with a history of  coming from the Tausug tribe. These people have a history of being feirce fighters.

And whether it is right or wrong to use the monikker Maharlika- it is the name of the art i was given- so i use it.


----------



## DanJuanDeSiga

kuntawguro said:


> And whether it is right or wrong to use the monikker Maharlika- it is the name of the art i was given- so i use it.



If it were to take another Filipino(yours truly) to blatantly show support for your use of the name, then count me in. 

USE IT!​
One famous FMA instructor that we all know and admire greatly had an instructor that once said, "It's only a name. Please don't fuss over it".. even though it did not originally applyto FMA, I'm making it apply now.

Can you dig it!!!


----------



## kuntawguro

Bill was asking me to share our concepts- this is a little hard to do without video presentations. unless HE would care to try. Bill? you out there? Bill?
 hehe


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

kuntawguro said:


> What other concepts? (shhhhhh, we don't want to give away all our secrets do we?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let them buy the book ( he he)


 
Hey Buzz if someone was interested in buying your book where would they purchase it?


----------



## kuntawguro

As soon as we have all the pictures arranged and get the thing printed- you'll have  a copy- no charge. 207 pages so far


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Hey Buzz that is great that you are getting a book out and hopefully you can make some DVD's in the near future as well.  Your system definately deserves to be out there in the spotlight!


----------



## kuntawguro

Matt Lamphere is our video technician, he has a bunch of stuff he is currently working on,


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Yes Matt has a good eye with a camera and video work.  You are in good hands.

So Buzz since your Kuntaw is blade and shield oriented how does that transfer to your empty hands?  I am sure there are some people out here who are FMA practitioners who have never worked with the Filipino shield so you could tell them quite a bit.


----------



## kuntawguro

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Yes Matt has a good eye with a camera and video work.  You are in good hands.
> 
> So Buzz since your Kuntaw is blade and shield oriented how does that transfer to your empty hands?  I am sure there are some people out here who are FMA practitioners who have never worked with the Filipino shield so you could tell them quite a bit.




How do you describe the color blue to a blind man?
 The translation of shield to hand  is pretty easy. The  lead hand becomes a hook , a shield,  a jam rather than just a slapping or hammer block. Also we use a lot of high elbow deflections or rolling deflections. The Filipino shield takes many shapes small for parries, tall for hinding behind, ornate to distract, and notched to use as a rest or  catch. Form follows function.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Nice link and thanks for the clip!


----------



## kuntawguro

I guess Bill isn't in the mood to share his concepts


----------



## Bill Bednarick

kuntawguro said:


> I guess Bill isn't in the mood to share his concepts



More like Bill has a hard time seperating what he learned and what he stole.%-} 
I be a martial arts PIRATE don't ya know. ARGGHHH

Which is fitting considering the arts I'm drawn too and their history.


I guess the favorite stuff for me is the wave, topple, collapse and center of the wheel so I'll cover them.

The wave - In Kuntaw one concept we use is called "the wave" You create a void for the attacker to fill and surge into that void with your attack. It should feel like you are a wave pulling out to sea then crashing into the shore. It is a deception concept and a power generating concept.

Topple - In Kuntaw allot of movements create a situation where the attackers balance is taken, when the force is applied to them high it causes them to topple. It should feel like they have a pivot in the middle of their body and you apply force to the top causing the bottom to swing up.

Collapse - Another balance disruption concept. Like a building being demolished the attacker has his structure broken then overloaded by the upper floors causing him to collapse nearly straight down. It can be started with a head manipulation then your force is applied downward to overload the compromised structure. The damage is similar to building that fell on to itself, the lower levels are crushed by the upper levels. You should be very careful with the collapse in training you can hurt a training partner easily using this concept to vigorously.

Center of the wheel - This is a pretty common concept in many arts. In Kuntaw we seek to move into the attack and redirect it while turning like the hub of a wheel. It is very good for strong circular attacks.

Like I said these are some of my favorites.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Hey Bill that is a cool post!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kuntawguro

There are more concepts and theories. As we go along they will be explained or  shown by video

Concept
1. Cross center
2. Pull to center
3. Roll to center
4. Crash
5. Center of wheel
6. Wave or Bamboo

Negative force
force counter force
Pendulum
Sky hook
Firecracker
Magellan
Cutting
Springboard
Octopus
 Just to name a few


----------



## darkavenger

Funny that you guys should mention the video, I was actually working on that exact project this afternoon.

I don't have any conceptual clips on the website quite yet - soon though, I do however have newly added content that covers some basic drills and lock flows.

Check it out:    http://defensecraft.com/media.html

Angles, Hubud Variations, Decadena, Wrist Lock Flow, and Arm Lock Flow are the newest vids.

I'll be adding online content as I work through all the material that will ultimately end up on the DVD set.

Enjoy.

-Matt

PS - Hey Buzz ... what the heck is the Octopus concept ?  I shudder to ask


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Hey Matt,

Nice new clips up on the site!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





By the way I am sure that Buzz will demonstrate the 
Octopus on you next time you are at training! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(let's hope it is not too painful :rofl


----------



## darkavenger

Thanks Brian.

I can't wait. It wouldn't be the first time that the mat was wiped with the Matt.


----------



## kuntawguro

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> Nice new clips up on the site!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way I am sure that Buzz will demonstrate the
> Octopus on you next time you are at training!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (let's hope it is not too painful :rofl



The octopus is a special stick or staff technique that uses the weapon as an anvil. It also can be done with an appendage such as a wrist or a shin, but that is another story.


----------



## kuntawguro

Here are some of the concepts of  Kuntaw at  white belt/beginner level


----------



## kuntawguro

Bugtongan  means to puzzle or trick- it also stands for a Filipino game of riddles. 
 Kaliluhan  means treachery as in to decieve or  to  misrepresent.

 Both of these ideas are  incorporated into the  Filipino arts in many ways. An arcos before you hit with a stick is  decieving or  distractionary.  A lead hand  feint is also  within the  guise of Kaliluhan.  Stepping on your opponet's foot  as you enter is a form of trickery or  treachery as it is out of the normal boundaries of what a fight should be. If you can confuse, distract, or   hide an attack  you are using the concepts of bugtongan/kaliluhan.


----------



## kuntawguro

I have been getting attacked on youtube by several individuals from the "New Kuntaw " camp. This is  in rebuttal as to- "you never got a black belt in Kuntaw, You have never been authorized to teach the art.  And the one that really got me- "you art teaching "BUZZTAW" not Kuntaw

http://kuntawguro.blogspot.com/2008/01/in-rebuttal.html

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c10/kuntawguro/canadapermit1.jpg
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c10/kuntawguro/lanada_letter_1.jpg
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c10/kuntawguro/DSC00094.jpg
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c10/kuntawguro/DSC00072.jpg

and the best one of all
http://kuntaw.net/blog/?p=53

this is the updated list of Black Belts by GM Lanada himself
look under Smith- I guess I have been promoted to 6th degree ( even tho I have never trained with or recieved a black belt by GM before)

 Decide for yourself

I have done my best to promote and propagate the art that captured my heart 38 years ago.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Hey Buzz,

It is to bad that some people cannot just understand that their was a split.  No hard feelings and we all move on.


----------



## kuntawguro

Looks like they took that web page down
http://kuntaw.net/blog/?p=53

anyway- I was on their list as a 6th degree Black belt


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

kuntawguro said:


> Looks like they took that web page down
> http://kuntaw.net/blog/?p=53
> 
> anyway- I was on their list as a 6th degree Black belt



Yes I saw it and it will be archived in the way back internet archives for all time.


----------



## Guro Harold

If you are trying to retrieve that cached page, you still need to be urgent about it. The WayBackMachine carries no guarantees.

I casually attempted to use it to find the page in question and had no success.

Google had the page cached and gave a snapshot but I do not know how to retrieve it.

Good luck and please consider obtaining a personal copy of the page before rendering them as proof (web content can be very transient).


----------



## kuntawguro

not sure how to find it- I am not a computer wiz


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

just google way back machine and then type in their page buzz.  it will have dates, etc. and you can start looking and copy/save the page as proof. 

Wait I just tried and did not find anything.  However it is out there some where.


----------



## Guro Harold

Brian R. VanCise said:


> just google way back machine and then type in their page buzz.  it will have dates, etc. and you can start looking and copy/save the page as proof.
> 
> Wait I just tried and did not find anything.  However it is out there some where.


Yeah, I had spent some time trying to find the info before I posted. Unfortunately the waybackmachine is not 100% reliable.


----------



## kuntawguro

That's ok , I found it and printed it. I now have hard copies.
 Also I have it on  hard drive. So there can be no deny a bil ity


----------



## kuntawguro

Wow,  wait a few weeks and they raise it a  notch- I am now listed as a 7th degree.



I need witnesses!!! He he





www.kuntaw.net


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Maybe they are trying to get back in your good grace!


----------



## kuntawguro

Well, if you look at their lists of high ranked Kuntaw people- none- NONE are actively promoting the Name nor are they in the public eye.

I have been actively promoting the  original style of Kuntaw for almost 36 years. I  have written articles, competed in almost every venue, and have  given seminars from coast to coast.  True, I don't agree with the  current  cirriculum and how the system has been promoted as "true Filipino Art" I still put it out there.


----------



## Guro Harold

kuntawguro said:


> Wow,  wait a few weeks and they raise it a  notch- I am now listed as a 7th degree.
> 
> 
> 
> I need witnesses!!! He he
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kuntaw.net


Did you do a screen capture and saved it?


----------



## Guro Harold

screenshot attached.


----------



## kuntawguro

I wish I knew how to do that


----------



## Guro Harold

kuntawguro said:


> I wish I knew how to do that


One of the best tools to do captures which offers a free 30 day trial is SnagIt.

Otherwise, you can use your computer's PrintScreen button, which captures an image and stores it on your System clipboard. Then you can transfer the image from the System clipboard to any program that can access it, like Wordpad, Word, or MS-Paint, then style it as needed, save, and print it.

IE allows you to save a whole web page content, which then you can click on the file and you can then print it.

These are just a few ways of doing this task and I am sure some know a slicker way.

As a general note, be mindful of copyright standards that apply if any.


----------

